# Cách chữa mồ hôi trộm ở trẻ hiệu quả



## dungdung (13/11/19)

Có tới 90% thậm chí là hơn thế rất nhiều trẻ nhỏ, đặc biệt là trẻ lọt lòng gặp phải hiện trạng mồ hôi trộm. Dù là dấu hiệu sinh lý hay bệnh lý thì mồ hôi trộm cũng gây ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe và sự phát triển của trẻ.  Do đó cha mẹ cần lưu tâm và tìm ra giải pháp điều trị kịp thời. 

_



_​Mồ hôi ra quá nhiều và liên tiếp có thể khiến cơ thể mất đi 1 lượng nước và muối vì vậy mà làm cho thân thể trẻ yếu đi, người mệt hơn, lỗ chân lông mở rộng. Đây là một trong những lý do làm cho cơ thể bé dễ bị ngấm lạnh, phổ biến là các chứng bệnh về hô hấp như viêm họng, viêm phổi, bé thường hay bị cảm, ho, sổ mũi… Nếu như hiện tượng đấy kéo dài, cơ thể trẻ sẽ bị suy kiệt. 
Khi trẻ còn nhỏ, tuyến mồ hôi của trẻ chưa hoàn thiện. Bắt đầu từ tháng thứ 3-4, trẻ mới bắt đầu xuất hiện mồ hôi.Lớn hơn chút nữa, hệ thần kinh thực vật cũng chưa hoàn thiện, cũng gây cho trẻ các rối loạn về tiết mồ hôi. 
Nếu như trẻ ra mồ hôi trộm nhưng trẻ vẫn ăn ngủ tốt và phát triển bình thường thì cha mẹ cũng không cần quá lo âu. Ở trường hợp này các mẹ chú ý thấm mồ hôi cho trẻ liên tục, tránh để mồ hôi thấm lại thân thể gây nhiễm lạnh. Bạn có thể tham khảo một số mẹo hay dưới đây để cải thiện chứng mồ hôi trộm cho trẻ: 
Bổ sung vitamin D: ba mẹ nên cho trẻ tắm nắng mỗi buổi sáng, trước 10 giờ với thời kì tắm nắng nên tăng dần trong khoảng 10 – 30 phút. Để cho da của trẻ xúc tiếp với ánh nắng càng nhiều càng tốt, không cho mắt trẻ tiếp xúc thẳng có ánh sáng mặt trời. Nên chọn nơi tắm nắng ít gió lùa để hạn chế bé bị nhiễm lạnh. Hãy để các bộ phận cơ thể trẻ tuần tự tiếp xúc với ánh nắng. Ba mẹ sở hữu thể phơi tuần tự trong khoảng lưng, bụng, chân… 
Giữ cho cơ thể trẻ luôn mát mẻ: Phòng ngủ nên rộng, thoáng, nên cho trẻ chơi đùa trong bóng râm, luôn tắm rửa sạch sẽ hàng ngày và cần bổ sung lượng nước đầy đủ cho trẻ hàng ngày. Không để trẻ bị mất nước. 
Dinh dưỡng hợp lý: Cho trẻ ăn nhiều loại rau quả có tính mát như rau má, cải ngọt, cải đắng, bí đao, bí đỏ, thanh long, cam quýt. Ko cho trẻ ăn quá nhiều thức ăn “nóng” như dầu mỡ, thịt bò, tôm cua, cá biển…hoặc các loại trái cây “sinh nhiệt” như mít, sầu riêng, xoài… những thức ăn này chứa nhiều năng lượng, sinh nhiệt nhiều trong quá trình chuyển hóa, dễ khiến cho cho cơ thể trẻ ra nhiều mồ hôi có thể gây ngứa hoặc thậm chí nổi mụn ngoài da. 
Không đưa bé đi tắm ngay lúc bé đang tiết mồ hôi , đừng vội đưa bé đi tắm mà nên dùng khăn mềm lau mồ hôi, nhất là có những bé thường đổ mồ hôi trộm vùng đầu, lưng. Bởi điều ấy ko chỉ giúp trẻ không bị cảm lạnh mà còn se nhỏ lỗ chân lông đẩy lùi hiện tượng mồ hôi bị hấp thụ lại trong cơ thể. 
Ngoài ra đổ mồ hôi quá nhiều còn là do rối loạn ở hệ thống tâm thần thần kinh thực vật giả dụ không được cải thiện từ bé sẽ dẫn tới hiện tượng tăng tiết mồ hôi vào lứa tuổi trưởng thành, ảnh hưởng lớn đến tâm lý và cuộc sống của trẻ. Do đấy khi thấy trẻ có dấu hiệu mồ hôi trộm do bệnh lý cha mẹ cần tìm các phương pháp điều trị, cải thiện càng sớm càng tốt hạn chế tác động tới sức khỏe của trẻ.


----------

